# induce a missed miscarriage naturally



## pedal_princess

i just found out on 2 days ago that my baby stopped developing at 6 weeks and there is no heartbeat. we think i'm supposed to be about 10.5 weeks pregnant.

i had one successful pregnancy and delivery and this would have been my second --- first miscarriage.

i'm confused as to why my body hasn't released this miscarriage yet. i really would like to allow my body to do it naturally, but i also want it to happen soon as the anxiety around waiting is depressing and exhausting.

any safe, homeopathic way to speed the release? i heard about vitamin c, so i started taking 500mg about every 3-4 hours 1 day ago. does this really work? anything else i can do.


----------



## dana76

I'm so sorry for your loss...









I don't know what else you can do. I'm sure you can find options if you research a bit.


----------



## ecstaticmama24

I'm so sorry mama, I lost twins at the same stage as you. It was also a missed miscarriage

I took 6000mg vitamin C within 30mins.

But for a few days before starting the vitC I was taking a few things:

Black/Blue Cohosh
Copius amounts of RRL tea
Rubbing peppermint oil on my body (hands in particular)
Evening primrose oil

My miscarriage occured the day after I started the vit.C

I hope things progress for you naturally like you want, the waiting is so hard.


----------



## pedal_princess

Thanks, ecstaticmama24 for the tips.
How much black/blue cohosh did you take. i heard about this, but wasn't sure how much.

so you took all of the vit C at once (or within that short window)? and just that one big dose?


----------



## ecstaticmama24

I didn't take alot of the Cohosh, I just followed the instructions on the bottle, so 1 of each 2 times a day with meals.

And yep, just that one big dose of vit. C.. I think I took a bit more the next day once things were already progressing too, but that's about it.


----------



## moonInLion

I am sorry for your loss.
I had a missed m/c earlier this year. Fetal demise at 8w5d, diagnosed at 14w2d. Upon which I got some acupuncture from my naturopath, and on her recommendation used castor oil packages on the abdomen. I m/c at 14w5d.


----------



## dinahx

Get your HCG levels checked. Drs will say it is 'not predictive', but it was for me, m/c started when it was around 500 (down from 8000). It also was very connected to my emotional state. I had to be ready to let the pregnancy go.


----------



## no5no5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dinahx* 
It also was very connected to my emotional state. I had to be ready to let the pregnancy go.

This. When I was ready, it happened. I also went on a lot of long walks, and I think that helped. Big







, mama. Take care of yourself and give yourself some time.


----------



## mollycce

I just wanted to comment on the "let go" comments (not to turn it into something akin to, a "when you relax, you'll connceive!" platitude!). I talked to my baby and told him that it was time to let go--that I needed to let him go and he needed to let me go. It was time to let go. The evening before, I'd told my husband I wasn't ready to let go, that I didn't know HOW!! Then, I woke up at 1:00 in the morning and paced around in the kitchen and talked to the baby about letting go. I also looked at the clock and said, "okay, lets get this done at 3:00" (I'd woken up at 3:00a.m. almost every night of my pregnancy and had said several times, "I bet the baby will be born at 3:00 in the morning!"). He was born at about 3:15 a.m.--so, two hours following our "conversation." For me, it was what needed to happen.


----------



## pedal_princess

i've been seeing the "let it go" advice consistently and that might be my problem. so i'm trying to visualize the embryo releasing from my body.

I also saw 2 naturopaths today. One said that the Rx misoprostol is actually safe and she recommends. She mentioned that we can try a homeopathic rem but they don't always work and some women still have to have a D&C (not ideal). Though she and her colleague did suggest homeopathic sepia 30c/ 2-3 pellets under tongue 2x daily and then acupuncture bladder 67.

so i'm going to start with the sepia tonight and possibly follow up with the acupuncture later this week.

thanks for all of the encouragement and tips so far. you ladies are wonderful!


----------



## Sihaya

Just saw this and I'm so sorry for your loss









I took an herbal tincture, blue vervain, the day after we found out the baby had stopped growing. I took 1 tsp every hour for six hours. Started at 8am, took the last dose at noon, and sac and placenta were out by 4:30pm. My mw said that this remedy works a lot better/faster than the cohoshes in her experience. Not sure if that will help you, OP, but wanted to share my experience with any others that might be in similar situations looking for a natural solution.

ETA: I was 10 weeks along and baby was measuring 5 weeks.


----------

